# 5.5 Gallon Walstad Frog Tank



## darklord (Feb 22, 2015)

Looks natural.

Sent from my F5122 using Tapatalk


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

I still remember when Hallmark was selling these poor little guys in little 6" plastic cubes. Your tank looks good and seems to be plenty of space for your frogs.


----------



## Cokeman (Nov 3, 2013)

How long have you had them and what do you feed them?


----------



## aquaBender (Aug 18, 2016)

Cokeman said:


> How long have you had them and what do you feed them?


I have had them for a little over a year and they are fed mostly pre-soaked freeze dried baby shrimp and frozen bloodworms. They get live bloodworms when I have the chance.


----------



## Cokeman (Nov 3, 2013)

I've thought about putting some in my tank at work that sits on my desk. I keep thinking that feeding time will be a lot of work.


----------



## aquaBender (Aug 18, 2016)

Cokeman said:


> I've thought about putting some in my tank at work that sits on my desk. I keep thinking that feeding time will be a lot of work.


Well I take some extra time because I don't think freeze-dried foods are the best for them now, but I used to just toss some freeze dried baby shrimp and bloodworms in there and they would sniff them out and munch them down. In my experience they are pretty good at finding food, it might take them a bit but eventually they will get it. I guess the extra work for me is just cutting out the bloodworm cube and defrosting it in a shotgloss of warm water, the extra time is mostly spent watching them eat and handfeeding them though, I have a blast.


----------

